# Barnyard find!



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

Hi there, I just picked up a couple of barnyard boxes filled with old bottles. A few still have caps or corks sealing them.  Other than some vintage beer and pop bottles I have never purchased "other" bottles before and the fun is just beginning!  Here are the first 3 of 30+ bottles from the two boxes.




A little tired from shaking rice inside these guys so taking a break from cleaning 

Ray


----------



## Warf rat (Sep 8, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 8, 2018)

I can't wait to see the rest! Wow! Isn't it exciting to find bottles like that?


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 8, 2018)

It is soooo exciting!  I started with cleaning the bottles with words and will move on to the many unmarked ones.  I think a lot of them are early 1900’s but I’m sure I’ll learn more once they are all cleaned up.

I’ll take more pictures when the jobs done!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 9, 2018)

Here are 3 more from the barnyard boxes.  The first is a Rawleigh's Bottle, the 2nd is a green bottle with Applied finish and with a deeply indented, conical base marked with an "R" and the 3rd is an aqua bottle with a Tooled finish marked with an AB K20 on the base.  Does anyone know more about the green and aqua bottles?


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 9, 2018)

Found a little more information on the AB bottle from the Glass Bottle Marks website:

https://www.glassbottlemarks.com/list-abconnected-bottle-base-mold-codes/#comment-20707


[h=3]The AB-marked bottles are generally believed to date from the c. 1905-1917 period, and were made by Adolphus Busch Glass Manufacturing Company and/or American Bottle Company (see page here with more information).[/h][h=3]They are typically found in light blue-aqua glass, occasionally in light green, sun-colored amethyst, and (rarely) amber, and were evidently produced in VERY large numbers, with many iron or steel molds for this particular type of bottle being utilized simultaneously. The bottles were  made in two sizes, the so-called “pint” and “quart”, in reality holding (respectively) about 12 ounces and 24 ounces. The great majority of these bottles were hand-blown, as just a few have been found that appear to be machine-made.[/h]


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 9, 2018)

hhhmmmm, I've found some of those AB bottles before, Didn't know anybody was compiling a list or I might of kept mine. I think I may of threw them back in the hole considering it a slick? LEON.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 10, 2018)

It's quite a list and people keep emailing their new finds and where they are from.  My K20 wasn't on the list so I emailed him as well   Glad to find something unlisted and be able to add to the database!!!


----------



## nhpharm (Sep 10, 2018)

I've dug those AB bottles by the thousand in Galveston...they are about indestructible.  Back into the hole they went!  Can't keep them all...


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 10, 2018)

My eyes would pop right out of my head if I discovered hole filled with thousands of century old bottles 

Still hoping to find someone in Winnipeg to take me on my first dig!


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 12, 2018)

With the help of David Whitten from Glass Bottle marks it looks like the green bottle is likely from the 1870's and European.  Just some educated guessing from him but good for now until we here otherwise   He said to throw it out to the good folks on this website and I said that I did!  He thought there was a pontil mark (sand or iron) from the additional pic's I sent and the fact that I could see a circular mark at the indentation point of the base and could feel a roughness as well.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 12, 2018)

A couple more pic's of the base hoping it shows the pontil scar a little better.


----------



## Raypadua (Sep 16, 2018)

A few more cleaned bottles from the boxes: 

Amber "Dandy" whisky flask (at least that's what I think it is!) c 1910 - 1930's?



John Lumb & Co

John  Lumb and Co, glass bottle manufacturers, of Castleford (Castleford is a town in the metropolitan borough of Wakefield, West  Yorkshire, England)

c1909-c1970 


The bottle appears to be machine made with a seam line goingfrom the base to the top of the finish (2[SUP]nd[/SUP] J L & Co.Pic).  Until I saw the seam line through the finish I thought it may havebeen an applied top as the finish was quite sloppy. A friend of mine said he would say the JL&Co bottle is an earlymachine-made version, likely 1910s-1920s.    Many of the earlymachine-made bottles from Great Britain can look pretty crude!!



Lea & Perrins Worcestershire Bottle with an applied finish:



Does anyone have extra lids for the Eno, Lea & Perrins and Garton's HP bottles kicking around


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 13, 2018)

What a nice find!
I've been looking for an Eno's bottle, no luck yet. I have two stoppers. Unfortunately, we live rather far apart.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 21, 2018)

I met a local guy who just gave me the Eno’s stopper!  He also had lots of other great bottles.  Added some wonderful WINNIPEG bottles to my relatively new and quickly growing collection...Great guy!!!



Sorry for this this pic being upside down!

L-R:  


The Gordon Mitchell Drug Co. Winnipeg, Man.


Blackwoods Beverages Hutchinson bottle


Grant’s Brewery Bottle (in operation from 1950-57) - Tip Top Lager


Kiewel’s Brewery - white Seal Beer


Phipp’s Brewers Northhampton (not Winnipeg)


Great Kijiji connection!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 21, 2018)

You got some nice stuff there!  I really like those Winnipeg bottles with the absurdly long "Not to be sold" message.  Not sure why they were used there and nowhere else.  At first I thought the Phipp's was a Manitoba bottle and got really excited, that would be a great one if it was Canadian.  Internal thread stopper bottles like that were used in Canada but I don't think I've ever seen one from Manitoba.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 21, 2018)

Yes, those wordy bottles are fun!  There are a few variants in the wording as well which helps to keep you searching!   I have come across a few internal threaded stopper bottles so far here in the 'Peg but all have been European.

I was really happy to get the Hutchinson Bottle and didn't realize until later that the Grant's bottle was only around for a short time so likely even more rare even though it was from the 50's!


----------



## RCO (Nov 21, 2018)

I've seen some of those blackwoods Winnipeg bottles before , maybe not the hutcheson's but some of the other ones they used . they are interesting bottles to look at , as they have so much writing on them


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 21, 2018)

There's definitely some digging going on in Winnipeg. Was there this summer and noticed that antique stores and malls had a good supply of recently dug bottles. The owner of one mall noted that her partner paddles along the Red River during the spring to locate riverside dumps.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 22, 2018)

I plan on doing some research and going on some digs this spring as well.  Lots of old brewery sites all over the city/province.  Recently purchased a book called “300 Years of Beer in Manitoba” that has tons of great historical information to work from!

I’ve talked to a number of collectors/sellers recently that have shared their stories of digging around here since the 70’s.  One guy even told me he bought his first house using proceeds from the sale of his bottle collection.  

I hope I’ll be able to share some pic’s of some great finds this spring


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 22, 2018)

P.S. I was also able to pick up some Garton HP stoppers...now just looking for a Lea & Perrins!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 23, 2018)

When things warm up, I'd suggest seeing if there are any dumps along the shores of the rivers there.  I've found loads of stoppers on river banks, even in areas where bottles are hard to find the stoppers are generally plentiful.


----------



## Raypadua (Nov 23, 2018)

Thanks for the insight CB!  As much as I love playing hockey I Can’t wait for Spring now!


----------

